# can i feed my tegu baby food?



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

I bought some baby food for my beardie and I was wondering if I can try feeding it to my tegu. I only have an organic carrot kind right now but if it's something I can feed my tegu I would make sure its fruit/veggies they can eat.
My tegus still a youngster, it probably wouldn't eat it anyway but I thought it could be worth a shot...


----------



## tora (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep! I had some fruity baby food that I fed my tegu like a month after I got him and he LOVED it. 
But yeah, just make sure it's natural and doesn't have a bunch of sugar in it or anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Its also an excellent way to gear them towards eating more fruit and veggies!!!


----------



## brutus13 (Nov 1, 2010)

Its a good way to get calcium down them. Just mix it in the baby food and down it goes!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

awesome, this makes me excited


----------



## james.w (Nov 1, 2010)

Any specific ones you guys have had success with? ie brands, flavors?


----------



## tora (Nov 2, 2010)

I think mine was apples & pear. Not 100% though.


----------

